# Anyone ever heard of Goosey Cake?



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

I just returned from a two week excursion by catamaran up the Bahama islands and had an awesome dessert on a small island called Frazier's Hog Cay. The couple moved their from Houma, Louisiana and opened a small bed & breakfast and restaurant. They served mainly cajun specialties that were to die for. Sue's dessert was call Goosey Cake and was made with cream cheese, powdered sugar and eggs in a soft crust. This is what she told me but I don't really know if that gives you enough information to figure it out. I remember that it was increadibly sweet and similar to a blonde brownie. Can anyone help me. I would love to make this cake.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

LOL Catchiou, When I read the title of your post, I thought it was going to be something like the 'kitty litter' cake!! 

Have you thought of wiriting the B&B people to ask them for the recipe? Just remembered, I have a couple of old Louisiana cookbooks, I'll nose around to see if I can find anything.


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

Thank you Marmalady. In the meantime, I'll look and see if I was smart enough to pick up one of their cards. I'm guessing by the number of views that no one has a clue of what I'm talking about. If I'm successful, I'll post the recipe because, trust me, you're going to want to try this. 

BTW, dare I ask what is "kitty litter" cake?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

catciao,

It is highly likely the recipe can be found under a different name. It is common for chef's to create new names for their foods.

Out of curiousity, what shape was this? How high? What color? No filling? No icing? Served with anything else or alone? Sprinkled with anything? Was it kind of like a cheesecake "cake"? What was the texture of the inside like?

When you mentioned in your first post "...in a soft crust" an image of a pie comes to mind, do you mean the crust that formed on the cake?


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

I have a feeling this is what you're talking about:

Gooey Butter Cake

1 (18.25-ounce) box yellow cake mix
1 stick butter, softened (1/2 cup)
2 eggs
1 (1-pound) box of powdered sugar (4 cups)
2 eggs
1 (8-ounce) package of cream cheese, softened 
Additional powdered sugar for sprinkling 
Preheat oven to 350*F (175*C). 
Mix cake mix, butter and eggs together. Spread in well greased and floured 13 x 9 x 2-inch baking pan. 
Beat eggs and cream cheese together. Mix in powdered sugar. Spread mixture over cake mix. 
Bake for 35 minutes. Cool and sprinkle powdered sugar over the top. Cut into bars.

H.


----------



## catciao (Jan 23, 2002)

Henry: Thanks, this sounds very sweeeeeeeeeeet. I'll have to give it a try.

cchiu: It seemed to be served like a bar or just a large square about 1.5-2 inches high. She heated it and served it in a pool of chocolate sauce.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Try this southern recipe:

Chocolate Chess Bars

Ingredients:
1 Box Reduced Fat Devil's Food Cake Mix*
1 egg
½ cup light margarine, melted
1 tablespoon water
1 (8-ounce) package light cream cheese
1 (16-ounce) box powdered sugar
3 egg whites
1 teaspoon vanilla

Instructions:
In large mixing bowl, combine cake mix, 1 egg, melted margarine, and water. Beat by hand until well blended. Pat batter into bottom of a 13x9x2-inch baking pan coated with no stick cooking spray. In mixing bowl, beat cream cheese, powdered sugar, and 3 egg whites until mixture is smooth and creamy. Add vanilla. Pour over batter in pan. Bake at 350 degrees for 45 minutes or until top is golden brown. Cool and cut into squares. Yield: 48 squares.

Click here for more sources for you to browse.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Henry,

That sounds like the perfect addition to our dessert menu!  The truckers will LOVE it. Not to mention the other people with sweet tooths.


cchiu,

My babies loved your chocolate chess bars! 

Thanks a bunch. :smiles:


----------



## nawlins70420 (Aug 13, 2010)

GOOSIE CAKE

1 (18.25 oz) package yellow cake mix

1 cup butter, melted

5 eggs

1/2 tsp vanilla

1 (8 oz) pachage cream cheese

1 tsp vanilla extract

3 cups powdered sugar

Preheat oven to 350 degrees

Mix cake mix, butter, 1/2 tsp vanilla and 3 eggs

Pat into a 9X13 inch pan

mix cream chees, 2 eggs, 1 tsp vanilla with a mixer, slowly beat in powdered sugar

pour over cake mixure

bake 40-45 minutes, cool

Enjoy for Southern Louisiana


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Ok, now you've got to tell us why it;s called Goosey cake!


----------



## hismrsking (Nov 22, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Reets-Original-Goosey-Cake/943189449029393?fref=nf


----------

